# Sno-way MEGA BLADE Revolution



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Well got the revolution today. So far, I love it. Few things I need to figure out but that will come, right now only got these 4, but will get more tomorrow.





































Cheers
Jeff


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

good looking plow and truck 
good luck with it


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks good!

I dont think that the cutting edge will fall off!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

looks Good!


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice looking setup, should serve you well this winter!! (Hopefully )


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ALL i can say is wowwesport


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice looking blade Jeff. It looks like that blade would hold more snow than the blizzard. The yellow cutting edge adds a really nice touch.

Now all we need is some snow and you're all set.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks great Jeff.

We appreciate your continued support of our products. :salute:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Hey,

Got some new pics. Here they be:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

And some more:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks great  i can't wait to see some actions pics or vid this winter


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

looks awesome jeff :salute: should be a good money maker.. does snoway sell wings for those?


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

that is so sweet im jellous


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;624893 said:


> looks awesome jeff :salute: should be a good money maker.. does snoway sell wings for those?


Lots of choices for wings. The blade looks really good in the daylight Jeff.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

It blends in real well with the truck. Looks great.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

JD Dave;624929 said:


> Lots of choices for wings. The blade looks really good in the daylight Jeff.


Thanks, ran in to a little prob with the mount, seems the steering linkage is banging on left turn, and not allowing me to make a full left turn lol. Am going to notch it out tomorow.

Cheers


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That has got to be the nicest plow I have ever seen.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That plow will be very productive. Looking forward to seeing it at the meet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice. I like to 4 sticks to outline the blade and wings. Is it a quick detach/hookup ? Do the lights stay with the plow liike a western when unhooked (ultramount) or do they stay hooked up like a blizzard. 
Is that cutting edge steel? It looks very nice.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;625107 said:


> Very nice. I like to 4 sticks to outline the blade and wings. Is it a quick detach/hookup ? Do the lights stay with the plow liike a western when unhooked (ultramount) or do they stay hooked up like a blizzard.
> Is that cutting edge steel? It looks very nice.


Yes it is a quick detach/hookup. The lights stay with the plow. Cutting edge is steel.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Jeff it looks like your truck holds the weight well.......now I have to looking into one for next year.....


----------



## rick74 (Jan 18, 2007)

The plow looks real good with that truck.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Very Nice set up man. Best of Luck with it.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

How much of the mount is visible with the plow off? Looks good.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

let us all know how well it scrapes..... Im REALLY interested in the DP system on a big plow like that


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

William B.;625444 said:


> How much of the mount is visible with the plow off? Looks good.


everything comes off with the plow.......


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Is that a POLY cutting edge ?? Looks as though the yellow runs all the way the through


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

The cutting edges are steel and painted yellow.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

William B.;625444 said:


> How much of the mount is visible with the plow off? Looks good.


I don't have any stills of just the mount on the truck but here is a link to a video of the plow being mounted that will give you an idea of how much of the mount shows with the plow off.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great, how does your truck hold that blade so well? Did you have any work done to it?:waving:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

tls22;625695 said:


> Looks great, how does your truck hold that blade so well? Did you have any work done to it?:waving:


Only an extra leaf at the time of the pictures. An hour ago I installed some Firestone RideRite air bags at 100 psi, its rough but it jacks the truck up about 3 inchs, and when the plows lifted it sags 1 inch lol. I will get some pics of the ride rite and the notched frame tomorow.

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Heres a vid!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Did the truck start after you finished making movies?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

basher;627481 said:


> Did the truck start after you finished making movies?


Yes, it wasn't low on battery at all, im not sure why its so sluggish going up, maybe just because its heavy. Having the truck on makes little to no difference.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Lynden-Jeff;627483 said:


> Yes, it wasn't low on battery at all, im not sure why its so sluggish going up, maybe just because its heavy. Having the truck on makes little to no difference.


Our's isn't near that slow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

basher;627484 said:


> Our's isn't near that slow.


Glad to hear because the slowness is driving me nuts lol, ive got an e-mail in with Tom and im going to go to my dealer tomorow aswell. Ill get a vid running today just to compare, any suggestions?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Lynden-Jeff;627491 said:


> Glad to hear because the slowness is driving me nuts lol, ive got an e-mail in with Tom and im going to go to my dealer tomorow aswell. Ill get a vid running today just to compare, any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Just the obvious

Check for good power and ground connection.

Make sure that none of the hoses are constricted/kinked.

Make sure the reservoir is full of fluid. They say half full, we have found it needs to be 3/4 full to work well particularly when the wings are folded forward. To check the fluid, open the wings up and put the unit on the ground. Filling it with the wings folded will over fill the unit.

Keep me posted.:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Low battery or not that thing is quick! If i bought a new plow i would drive around with it on also!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

tls22;627505 said:


> Low battery or not that thing is quick! If i bought a new plow i would drive around with it on also!


THats what I was going to say! The wing flies open so fast it would knock someone over if they were standing beside the plow!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

the plow looks very impressive just a couple of questions:

how much ground clearance to the lower frame mount?
can you plow forward with the wings folded? (say your in a narrow driveway) If you can, do the folded wings direct snow off to the sides instead of pushing it forward.
can you stop the wings at any angle or is it just folded/"turkey"/straight?
what kind of trip, full or edge?
whats the weight?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Great setup there Jeff. Best of luck with it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Grn Mtn;627570 said:


> the plow looks very impressive just a couple of questions:
> 
> how much ground clearance to the lower frame mount?
> 
> ...


around 1000lbs plus mount.


----------



## Fotch (Dec 28, 2007)

Are you located in Lynden? or is that your name. Used to be some of my old stomping grounds, I grew up in that area.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Just a little tip...

those hoses look like they rub up against the main pivot bolt, might want to protect that.

Don't know if it's possible for Snow Way to mount a rounded head bolt but that would definately solve any problems.

I don't have a snow way plow but from what I see it will cause a problem sooner or later (and usually during the worst time: a snow storm).

Awesome truck and plow by the way, looks very professional the way it matches. And that plow looks like it can take a beating.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

basher;627497 said:


> Just the obvious
> 
> Check for good power and ground connection.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will do. Im pretty sure power is good, according to my tuner im running 12.9 to 13 V constant. Will check the fluid, I know its just a tad above the full line, so half, maybe add some more tomorow and give it a try.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Fotch;627758 said:


> Are you located in Lynden? or is that your name. Used to be some of my old stomping grounds, I grew up in that area.


Yep, just outside of town, down from winklemolen on Lynden Rd. I moved here about 2 years ago from Burlington, nice place.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I would like to see a pic of just the mount if possible.......thanks


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

dmontgomery;628027 said:


> I would like to see a pic of just the mount if possible.......thanks


Will grab one tomorow for ya.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

great thanks................


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I've been a big time fan of my past snoway. This new one looks like quite the brut. 

In the video it did not seem the plow angled as far as other straight blades - looked kind of limited. Did I see that correctly?

Curious on those wings ( all be it the video made them look like they could flap fast enough to fly ) can you pull them backward completely out of the way?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I must say, from looking at the pics that thing looks pretty stout! I love how fast the wings move. I hope it works good for ya. I agree with others, the blade could move a little faster, but still very nice. payup Make some money!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

scottL;628434 said:


> I've been a big time fan of my past snoway. This new one looks like quite the brut.
> 
> These MegaBlades are constructed much differently than any other plow on the market. Brut's they are.
> 
> ...


The wings will go from straight postion to 150 degrees forward or anywhere in between. The 150 degree forward position is for transporting site to site and keeps the blade under 8'6". Without any accessory wings the plow is 9' 10" when fully opened and with 9" accessory wings attached it is 11' 4".


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Wait, you can add wings to the wings?? So you can go from 8'6" to 11'4"?!? Can you use it as an 8'6" straight blade, or for it to be that width do you have to have the wings in the "box blade" position?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

linycctitan;628512 said:


> Wait, you can add wings to the wings?? So you can go from 8'6" to 11'4"?!? Can you use it as an 8'6" straight blade, or for it to be that width do you have to have the wings in the "box blade" position?


Correct to all your questions.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW,That is a nice pc of gear.Looks well built/heavy?.Looks to give lots of options for plowing.The color is real nice with your truck.Almost seems a shame to scuff the paint and get it dirty HeHe.Got to pay for that puppy somehow I guess.Good luck and safe plowing.Randy


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Was wondering if the sticker(logo) is reflective? A strip of white or silver reflective tape down the edge of the folding wings I think would look nice.+ with the black blade it might help people see you quicker while scooting around traffic.Just a thought.Again real nice set-up.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Every little detail adds to the price, you could have your dealer install these http://www.edgeolite.com/PlowSite.htm


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Tried to up the fluid today and it still seems slow on the up, battery is good. Guess I will have to wait for the tech dept to get back to me.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Heres another vid of up with the truck running to compare:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I want to try one what is the cost?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

IDOCTORTREES;630380 said:


> I want to try one what is the cost?


Wade,

Go see Stephen's Welding in Bozeman. Mike will hook you up. :waving:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Ya I have talked to him.I told him to make me a great deal on a plow 2 yrs ago and we would talk about more later .We have 27 boss plows thought he might get some help from corp to get our account?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I want one for my truck to start.You know see what i think


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Jeff...... I really like how it operates...... I am thinking it sounds like it is straining a little to lift based on the weight..... I am use to listening to a plow that weighs 1/2 that.... Did you trade your 29 in..??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dmontgomery;630590 said:


> Jeff...... I really like how it operates...... I am thinking it sounds like it is straining a little to lift based on the weight..... I am use to listening to a plow that weighs 1/2 that.... Did you trade your 29 in..??


Whe I saw it on Sat night it seemed alot faster then on vid and it didn't sound strange. I don't think we generally watch our blades on camera, also the camera does add more then 10lbs to the Rev.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

dmontgomery;628027 said:


> I would like to see a pic of just the mount if possible.......thanks


Dave,

Champion Auto Service, our new retailer in Dayton, does not have a Revolution but he does have one of our new V-Wing plows installed on his truck for demo. You could see the mount first hand and see the basic structure which is very similar to the Revolution.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet plow


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

rhkfwain;630855 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Champion Auto Service, our new retailer in Dayton, does not have a Revolution but he does have one of our new V-Wing plows installed on his truck for demo. You could see the mount first hand and see the basic structure which is very similar to the Revolution.


Ok I will try to check that out......... and it's Derek not Dave........but not really important......thanks


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Sorry for the delay Derek:


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

no problem .....thanks for getting it............


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

dmontgomery;631364 said:


> Ok I will try to check that out......... and it's Derek not Dave........but not really important......thanks


And the bad part is I know that. I was driving to an appointment this afternoon and I don't know what made me think of that post but I did and I was telling myself how foolish I must look by botching your name. I think that I had just read the post from JD Dave....oh well. Sorry Derek, please accept my apologies.


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

I was surfing around and looking for a new plow to purchase and I was about to buy the 8-10 bizzard plow. I just happened to come across your posting with pics of your new sno way plow and that was it. My truck is up at hitch city in Barrie getting one installed, should be ready tmrw. There having some problems getting the under mount installed on my 04 f350.
Have u had a chance to do any removal yet? If so, how did it go? I will get some pics up as soon as i can and maybe do a video clip so we can compare the speeds on the plow going up. Oh ya, I’m holding u responsible if this plow if it doesn’t work for me do to your great promotion on this site. lol. u should get sno way to give you a kick back on promoting their product.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Hey,

On the 04's (mines an 04 F250) they need to notch the driver side mount for the steering bar. Will get vids as soon as I go out, hopefully this weekend! My up speed is now fixed, yours should not have an issue. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

Have you had a chance to plow yet? I normally plow with the boss v plow, and just wondering how much better this is gonna be. I brought the truck up to Barrie today from Toronto and they got mountains of snow in all the parking lots.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

rhkfwain;632223 said:


> And the bad part is I know that. I was driving to an appointment this afternoon and I don't know what made me think of that post but I did and I was telling myself how foolish I must look by botching your name. I think that I had just read the post from JD Dave....oh well. Sorry Derek, please accept my apologies.


no biggie..........apology accepted.............


----------



## stryder (Nov 29, 2008)

How did they fix the up speed on yours were having the same problem.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

stryder;653888 said:


> How did they fix the up speed on yours were having the same problem.


Get 5 posts then PM me lol


----------



## stryder (Nov 29, 2008)

how about I just rederict the question to basher since we bought it off him. Besides I don't like PM ing anybody. Been reading the site for two years and I can say never seen a responce like that.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

The fix isn't public knowledge, hence I can't post it on the forum. Basher knows the fix, im sure he will be able to help you!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeff you have any pics of the rev in action!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

tls22;654230 said:


> Jeff you have any pics of the rev in action!


Nope but a big storm tomorow so hopefully I will then!

Cheers


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Bruno;652447 said:


> I There having some problems getting the under mount installed on my 04 f350.
> .


There is a TSB on that install, tell them to check with factory tech.


----------



## stryder (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks Jeff I'll call him monday. Intill I saw your post I would have thought it was just another one of the plows personality corks. We have a few small production issues with the plow. Nothing major If it works as good as it looks it aught to make short work of parking lots


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

stryder;654241 said:


> thanks Jeff I'll call him monday. Intill I saw your post I would have thought it was just another one of the plows personality corks. We have a few small production issues with the plow. Nothing major If it works as good as it looks it aught to make short work of parking lots


Yep, every first run product has its small issues but I know basher is well aware of the fixes, more so then most, so you should be in good hands.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

do you have a post on kijiji offering plowing?

cause if you dont someone used a pic of your truck.... check out the link

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=88360061


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

MIDTOWNPC;654276 said:


> do you have a post on kijiji offering plowing?
> 
> cause if you dont someone used a pic of your truck.... check out the link
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=88360061


Read that post, why would the guy put " Snow Plow Removal Service " sounds like he will assist you in taking your plow off your truck 

Second, I've found over the years never to say Snow Removal, cause when it pilled up at a few accounts they truly asked me to remove it from the property, of which I could not.
So just plain old Snow Plowing is best, IMO.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

It would probably help him if he spelled "amd" right too....lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh I hear ya, but I'll remove it. Removal is huge money.

Im sure thats jeffs truck and not his ad.

Id be all over that guy if someone did that


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Hey,

Thanks for posting, I send the idiot an e-mail telling him not to use my picture, gonna report it to KIJIJI too. He must have got it from this site, so if the user sees this, TAKE OFF MY PICTURE. Sheesh.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Some guy named Bruno, and there happens to be a post in the last page by a guy named Bruno, in Woodbridge..... hmm. I think weve solved this mystery, you should ask first bruno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

so how would yall compare the new mega to the fisher plows, V's and moveable wing type?

thanks for the help


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I knew it. I can't stand that.


----------



## mehaw1 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd like to know the fix for the slow lift speed, I looked at these plows before buying an 810, and that was the main reason I didn't like the plow. It just seemed to labour too much lifting the plow, and I thought if it's like that new, I wonder what it would be like after a few years of use. Seemed to me like they needed a larger diameter lift cylinder or something to compensate for the weight of the plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mehaw1;655670 said:


> I'd like to know the fix for the slow lift speed, I looked at these plows before buying an 810, and that was the main reason I didn't like the plow. It just seemed to labour too much lifting the plow, and I thought if it's like that new, I wonder what it would be like after a few years of use. Seemed to me like they needed a larger diameter lift cylinder or something to compensate for the weight of the plow.


If you think your plow is slow take it to your dealer and have it checked. It requires a pressure gage to check/set it up properly


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

What do these plows run?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice set-up! That plow looks awsome!


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

if god had a snow plow, that is what he would have


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

*Pics as promised*

Thanks again for letting me use your pics.
Im going out tmrw and having a leaf or 2 put in. This thing weights over 1200 pounds and 
the front end droped a good 3". I want it to sit the way it was without the plow.


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

*Hid*

Wish i could show you the difference with HID lamps installed. There 6000K and the ballast fits inside inside of the lamp housing. Its like plowing a bright GM parking lot everywhere you go.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

watch my movie...........






Snoway - Whats going on here?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Triple L;659566 said:


> watch my movie...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, do you know what way the camera was, SIDEWAYS, lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Bruno;659417 said:


> Thanks again for letting me use your pics.
> Im going out tmrw and having a leaf or 2 put in. This thing weights over 1200 pounds and
> the front end droped a good 3". I want it to sit the way it was without the plow.
> View attachment 46534
> ...


That looks sick with the westerns, did they use the western light harness or did they mod the snoway EIS system? How much did they run you?

Cheers


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

*lift speed*

I'm gonna go try that test out with my new plow this morning and post a video, but i think i might have the same problem. It does seem a little sluggish on its own. Sno way could have placed the bottom end of the lift piston a little closer toward the front of the plow. This would of changed the angle of the piston and made it much easy to lift. they could also changed the size of the piston. Personally i believe you spend this kind of money on a brand new plow it should be working with a hydraulic belt driving PTO pump. they run from $1500 to $2000 installed minus the cost of the original pump it comes with. It would save you money on replacement alternator and battery's in the long run. It would have the pressure and volume of fluid to pick up a plow 5 times that weight at double the speed. The only problem is that sno way wouldn't be selling u a new pump a couple of years down the road. Actually when you spend that kinda of money on a new plow it should be working properly from the manufacture period....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;659746 said:


> That looks sick with the westerns, did they use the western light harness or did they mod the snoway EIS system? How much did they run you?
> 
> Cheers


I agree those lights make the whole harness look sweet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

For Bruno...............................


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

*lights*

I didn't mind the original lights its just that i couldn't put the HID lamps into them because there a sealed beam unit and thats what i really wanted. I have the HID installed on my truck and i would never drive with regular halogens again. It really make like a 300% difference. It also make a big difference at the end of the night when you have been plow for 12 hours and your eyes get tired because you strained them all night from lack of light.


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

Lynden-Jeff;659746 said:


> That looks sick with the westerns, did they use the western light harness or did they mod the snoway EIS system? How much did they run you?
> 
> Cheers


I bought the plow from hitch city and they did the install, so im not sure how they got them to work. As far as price, i didnt pay any extra for them. I asked them to throw them in if they wanted to sell the plow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Bruno;659752 said:


> I'm gonna go try that test out with my new plow this morning and post a video, but i think i might have the same problem. It does seem a little sluggish on its own. Sno way could have placed the bottom end of the lift piston a little closer toward the front of the plow. This would of changed the angle of the piston and made it much easy to lift. they could also changed the size of the piston. Personally i believe you spend this kind of money on a brand new plow it should be working with a hydraulic belt driving PTO pump. they run from $1500 to $2000 installed minus the cost of the original pump it comes with. It would save you money on replacement alternator and battery's in the long run. It would have the pressure and volume of fluid to pick up a plow 5 times that weight at double the speed. The only problem is that sno way wouldn't be selling u a new pump a couple of years down the road. Actually when you spend that kinda of money on a new plow it should be working properly from the manufacture period....


Will be very interested to see the results, you can plug in the control to the plow directly and sit on it to give an idea of the plow under load. There is a thread for discuess in the snoway forum aswell.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2008)

*video*

you can view my video, its a joke.!!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow that is bad.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

wow.........heres the answer you will prob get.

the plow is designed to work properly with required equipment, the addition of extra weight (bc we all know snow does not stick to plows) will excede the design of the lift system.

now that sounds like an answer from a company rep .......just my 2 cents


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I thought Snoway had addressed these issues


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Bruno;659853 said:


> you can view my video, its a joke.!!!


You have an e-mail.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Bruno, just so I understand, those are Western lights mounted on your plow and there was enough room to mount the power pack for the HID's in the light enclosure ??

Thanks

P.S. No chance of seeing any close up pictures of the install is there ??

Thanks again


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

*How do you like it now*

Hey Jeff,
Kinda new to the forum but looking at a Sno-Way Revolution. How do you like the Revolution now that you should have used it? Does it hold up good, any issues?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

too many issues and it dosent hold up.... pass until next year


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks Triple L. 
What kind of issues are you having? You think by next year they will have worked out some of the problems? I cuurently run a Hiniker and have had no problems at all. But I got a new truck and was thinking about adding something maybe more productive than just a straight blade. I have looked at Blizzard but this revolution caught my eye.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

turftime01;738641 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Kinda new to the forum but looking at a Sno-Way Revolution. How do you like the Revolution now that you should have used it? Does it hold up good, any issues?


Hey,

I love the blade, but there are alot of issues to be ironed out. Ive had cracking welds and a whole boat load of other small fixes, all of which snoway has sent out updates for. None of really bothered me as much as the slow weak lifting but snoway has been very accomodating and proactive on the updates. I do belive everything will be ironed out next year, and they will be a great blade produced by a great company, right now we just have to get through the bugs.



dmontgomery;659934 said:


> I thought Snoway had addressed these issues


They have a fix out, and it helps but it is certainly not the end all fix. The pump still draws 280 amps on the up stroke. To much for the batteries to handle.

More vids coming soon.


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I probably won't buy a plow until next fall anyway. Season's almost over in Ohio. Keep us updated on how things work out.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

nice new headlights, maybe sno-way will take note and make some better lights


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

turftime01;738994 said:


> Thanks for the information. I probably won't buy a plow until next fall anyway. Season's almost over in Ohio. Keep us updated on how things work out.


Things worked out really good! I sold that POS, cause Snoway refused to take it back or even trade it down for a mega V... So now im running a Boss V-XT... and its the best thing i've ever done, I havent thought twice about it and would higly recomment it to anyone who has a Noway... Atleast I wount have to spend 3 days doing sod repair this spring cause my blade wouldnt lift off the ground......


----------



## turftime01 (Oct 4, 2003)

Glad I didn't buy one then. I ended up buying a Hiniker 9' scoop, and I am really happy with it as well. Have only gotten to use it twice though this winter. Hope it snows some more. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

theres a few guys running those here too... I have to say, you made a good choice


----------



## Silverado_guy07 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow I didn't realize these were on the market since 2008.
First one I saw was in 09


----------



## Silverado_guy07 (Jan 29, 2008)

I wonder if the 2010/11 will be any better


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup here's thier "newest" fix for the 10/11's... I wount be running one cause I still need a salter but I like the ballast idea LOL


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL ^

What a fix!


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Triple L;977472 said:


> Yup here's thier "newest" fix for the 10/11's... I wount be running one cause I still need a salter but I like the ballast idea LOL


is that PTO driven or electric?

I wonder if they could put a platform on it and use it in the summer?

That was awesome! I'm glad they moved this thread to equipment pics...


----------



## Krider (Nov 27, 2009)

Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Triple L;977472 said:


> Yup here's thier "newest" fix for the 10/11's... I wount be running one cause I still need a salter but I like the ballast idea LOL


Oh come on at least give me some credit for the design and artwork


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ya I dont know who's picture it is... I must have laughed for 15 min when I first seen it tho... Very good job


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Triple L;979167 said:


> ya I dont know who's picture it is... I must have laughed for 15 min when I first seen it tho... Very good job


I drew it on my computer in Microsoft Paint for Brad, heres the original version before i fixed the lifting issues


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

nickv13412;979718 said:


> I drew it on my computer in Microsoft Paint for Brad, heres the original version before i fixed the lifting issues


That's a really good pic of Bard's truck.


----------



## awhauling (Jan 13, 2010)

I been reading all the snoway rev lifting issues on this site as well as watching the you tube videos. I have recently purchased a rev this year and have not noticed any of the issues that everyone is talking about. I personally put myself and another person on the blade (350 lbs) and it raised all the way up without strain. I think that the blade is performing great and as advertised! I don't understand what the issues are other that possibily issues here and there, but I would assume that the dealer should respond and correct with this! I know that all blades run with different feel and maybe its an issue with getting used to the blade. I also run a western straight blade on another truck and know that the up/down is opposite from the snoway control but this is something to adjust to. Bottom line is my rev outperforms my meyer and western hands down, knock on wood I hope I can get thru this season without any major breakdowns.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

awhauling;984513 said:


> I been reading all the snoway rev lifting issues on this site as well as watching the you tube videos. I have recently purchased a rev this year and have not noticed any of the issues that everyone is talking about. I personally put myself and another person on the blade (350 lbs) and it raised all the way up without strain. I think that the blade is performing great and as advertised! I don't understand what the issues are other that possibily issues here and there, but I would assume that the dealer should respond and correct with this! I know that all blades run with different feel and maybe its an issue with getting used to the blade. I also run a western straight blade on another truck and know that the up/down is opposite from the snoway control but this is something to adjust to. Bottom line is my rev outperforms my meyer and western hands down, knock on wood I hope I can get thru this season without any major breakdowns.


Your blade was redesigned the first generation were the problem it was nothing to do with the operator. Glad to hear yours is working well though.


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

glad to hear yours is good. maybe the forum will come back.

is the up/down button backward? are you having any problems with 1k lbs on the front? the only problem we had with our HD's was that there was a small delay with the wireless controller. just some thing to get used to. is that controller as big as it looks?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

smokin4by;984620 said:


> is the up/down button backward?
> 
> No it is designed to operate like an aircraft joystick pull back for up push forward for down.
> 
> the only problem we had with our HD's was that there was a small delay with the wireless controller.


All the wireless units have a slight delay


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

awhauling;984513 said:


> knock on wood I hope I can get thru this season without any major breakdowns.


The best of luck with it, But I hope your knocking on some really really nice, strong, expensive mahogany wood LOL...


----------

